# just passed my EA Proficiency tonight!



## isaiahhadley (Aug 21, 2012)

Very excited, lots of work to get that first catechism down. Bit I got it and on my way!  

Isaiah Hadley
Bunnell lodge #200
Bunnell, Florida


----------



## mattcaler (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratulations, that's huge!!!


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Trip (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats. Enjoy the Fellow Craft degree to the fullest.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats! For me it was the hardest to do. After that it gets easier. Enjoy the FC. It is my favorite.


----------



## Daniel Mosmeyer (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats! I just completed my EA profeciency work a few weeks ago. It was a major relief when I finished my recitation and the lodge voted me as proficient in my work. My FC degree will be conferred next week.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations, get ready for that FC degree. Like one of my Bros in this thread said above, enjoy it to the fullest. Best of luck to you.


----------



## scialytic (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats! I hear it is quite a bit of work. I'm right behind you guys. I'm being initiated next Wednesday in Dallas. I am very excited! It's been something I've been researching and contemplating on for a number of years...and now it's right around the corner.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent! The EA proficiency is the hardest part, getting it done with is a down hill run from here!  Enjoy the Fellow Craft, and all the beauties it teaches us as Freemasons.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 25, 2012)

Congratulations!! One down, two to go!!!


----------



## daddyrich (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats! First step on a great path. You are never alone in this work.


----------



## JTM (Aug 27, 2012)

moved to the NE corner forum.


----------



## youngblood2002 (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats....mine is coming up this week...


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats to you all who are up and coming.  Kudos to you all for the dedication, time and work that it takes to learn the lectures of the degrees.  It isn't easy, but as you go through them over and over again, you start to realize how much sense they do make, and are able to picture all you went through in your mind.  For me, reciting the lectures is a way of reminiscing about what I actually went through and allows me to go back and either relearn or remind myself of the lessons taught in each degree.


----------



## daddyrich (Sep 4, 2012)

That's one of the reasons I always enjoy watching any new member go through the degrees. It always takes me back to when that person was me.


----------



## polmjonz (Sep 4, 2012)

congrats


----------



## jvarnell (Sep 4, 2012)

I will be doing mine Thursday.


----------



## jvarnell (Sep 6, 2012)

jvarnell said:


> I will be doing mine Thursday.


  I just got home from passing my EA Proficiency.  As I was do this I was reflecting on what everything means to me and what has been said on the MoT.  I am glad the MoT is here!


----------



## cog41 (Sep 6, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 7, 2012)

jvarnell said:


> I just got home from passing my EA Proficiency.  As I was do this I was reflecting on what everything means to me and what has been said on the MoT.  I am glad the MoT is here!


 
Congrats! Now on to the next step. The FC is my favorite.


----------



## jvarnell (Sep 7, 2012)

Brent Heilman said:


> Congrats! Now on to the next step. The FC is my favorite.



That is what someone else said to me so I can't wait.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm sure you will enjoy it. Of course I have yet to hear anyone say that they didn't enjoy any degree.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Sep 7, 2012)

Brent Heilman said:


> I'm sure you will enjoy it. Of course I have yet to hear anyone say that they didn't enjoy any degree.


 
True story!


----------

